# Anyone missing the English Winter?



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi

Its snowing here today in the South of England - Suprisingly it has settled altho not deep.... yet!

It is a mere 2 degrees c apparently however my car is registering minus 1.5c  brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

My kids are delighted as it is their Christmas Party at Nursery  A magical time for them.

Odds for a white christmas have been halved! 

Whilst it is pretty, (until it turns to dirty wet sludge tomorrow) I cannot wait to hop on a lane: and get back to Sharm... Less than 2 weeks to go now until I am basking in the glorious sunshine 

Sungirl x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I love snow, I love to walk on virgin snow and leave my footprints, but sadly the UK very rarely gets 'good' snow. I used to ski in Canada and that is what you call snow.
I remember a few years ago watching the news and it was snowing in Palestine and we had had -6 out at the Pyramids the previous night but no snow.


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

I know what you mean about 'real' snow - what we have today looks pretty as its falling but the children want to make snowballs and snowmen but its just not possible.

I prefer (if I have to have it) that we get a good heavy snowfall of excellent building quality!!!

It seems to have warmed up a bit too as its now all watery.

Goodness knows what will come overnight  We have been told to expect this from now until the end of the weekend.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I went diving today, and did some sunbathing on the boat. I DO NOT miss the cold dark wet miserable English winter.


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL Helen!!!

I doubt anyone is missing this glum weather! 

Wish I was sunbathing and swimming in the sea in Egypt today 

Only 13 days now!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> I went diving today, and did some sunbathing on the boat.


Now I'm depressed. Sitting in this cold, dark, miserable UK at the moment, I like to pretend that it would be the same everywhere else! I am definitely missing the sunshine. I think I must have S.A.D.!


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Beatle - I do have SAD - Its awful but this year has been worse than ever despite already having had 2 trips to Egypt since Sept.

Don't be sad, we are nearly at the shortest day of the year (21st) and then things will (slowly) improve.

x


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

sungirl said:


> Beatle - I do have SAD - Its awful but this year has been worse than ever despite already having had 2 trips to Egypt since Sept.
> 
> Don't be sad, we are nearly at the shortest day of the year (21st) and then things will (slowly) improve.
> 
> x


It's really miserable isn't it?! I am really desperate to come out to Egypt to do some preparation before I move out next year and I haven't managed to get any time off work since last May! But the thought of where I will be this time next year is spurring me on......

Roll on 21st December....


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

See! You are lucky that you know when you are going. Which area are you moving to?

My circumstances at the moment (poorly father) means that I cannot commit to a timescale at the moment...


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

I move in 3 weeks and 2 days and will definitely not miss these freezing and rainy days in which you go to work when its dark and return when its dark


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I love snow, I love to walk on virgin snow and leave my footprints, but sadly the UK very rarely gets 'good' snow. I used to ski in Canada and that is what you call snow.
> I remember a few years ago watching the news and it was snowing in Palestine and we had had -6 out at the Pyramids the previous night but no snow.


We g et to see much better snow since we have lived here in Cyprus than we used to see in the Uk. 
When it snows in the Uk these days it takes about a day to turn to yukky horrid grey slush. Here in Cyprus we go up into the Troodos mountains in january and february to get a f ix of real crisp deep snow.
Then we come back down to the coast to the sunshine:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Veronica said:


> We g et to see much better snow since we have lived here in Cyprus than we used to see in the Uk.
> When it snows in the Uk these days it takes about a day to turn to yukky horrid grey slush. Here in Cyprus we go up into the Troodos mountains in january and february to get a f ix of real crisp deep snow.
> Then we come back down to the coast to the sunshine:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


I remember when I lived in Alexandria and we did shopping trips to Cyprus( ok business trips). Crisp snow and warm sun, with decent wine and food. Fond memories.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

sungirl said:


> See! You are lucky that you know when you are going. Which area are you moving to?
> 
> My circumstances at the moment (poorly father) means that I cannot commit to a timescale at the moment...


I will move to Cairo initially. I have spent quite a lot of time there and started to learn Arabic a couple of years ago as a hobby. I have taken a number of language courses in Cairo and have also taken some in the UK but it is becoming increasingly hard to progress when I don't get to practice the language!

It is tough isn't it, when you have family commitments that prevent you from being able to do something you wish to do.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi

The snow is so thick where I am and this morning I was the fist to walk on it near my work place, it was great. Since then had several snowball fights - some I have won and Some I have lost - but its great its definately bringing out the child in me. I would not miss this for the world

Micki - Never thought I would say that but there you go surprised myself xx



Beatle said:


> I will move to Cairo initially. I have spent quite a lot of time there and started to learn Arabic a couple of years ago as a hobby. I have taken a number of language courses in Cairo and have also taken some in the UK but it is becoming increasingly hard to progress when I don't get to practice the language!
> 
> It is tough isn't it, when you have family commitments that prevent you from being able to do something you wish to do.


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

OMG Micki!!!!!!!! I am shocked!!!

My children love it - we have loads of snow but me, I need the sun on my face :-<


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

New Zealand here - and I'm getting ready for a barbecue this afternoon.

So - am I missing the UK winter? 

Absolutely No!


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi

I do realise what you are all saying but I can clearly remember when I lived in Greece and Turkey, some days I used to wake up and think - please let it be overcast today, and of course it never was!!!!!!!!!!!

I really think we are starting to get seasons back in the UK (apart from summer of course) I would hate not to have to wrap up warm and god when would I get to wear my ugg boots.

I love the sun and yes cannot wait until I am actually living in Egypt - but would not have missed the snow for anything

Micki



topcat83 said:


> New Zealand here - and I'm getting ready for a barbecue this afternoon.
> 
> So - am I missing the UK winter?
> 
> Absolutely No!


----------

